# Western wide out or blizzard wide out?



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Just wondering if the new blizzards are still heavy and is western still a better buy for the buck? I want the hyd wings on this one.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mr.Freezzz;1073501 said:


> Just wondering if the new blizzards are still heavy and is western still a better buy for the buck? I want the hyd wings on this one.


If there is a Fisher dealer near you you would be better off with a Fisher XLS IMO. But if there isn't I would go with the Western Wide Out.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Which dealer will provide better service?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

sven1277;1073600 said:


> Which dealer will provide better service?


X2.....What dealer is near you that is gonna give you the service that you need....


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I would love to have a blizzard because its a foot wider than the western, but no dealer support for the blizzard in my area


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

mercer_me;1073579 said:


> If there is a Fisher dealer near you you would be better off with a Fisher XLS IMO. But if there isn't I would go with the Western Wide Out.


The Fisher is the same damn thing, except it has a trip edge instead of full trip, which I think is worse off for a expandable wing plow, because the extensions do not have trip edge themselves.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

They are all owned by the same company, I would think where you find one you could find the other. Although I know Western went the way of GM and decided to shut down a bunch of smaller dealers and just concentrate on the larger ones to market their product. They are going public you know...


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

deicepro;1073609 said:


> I would love to have a blizzard because its a foot wider than the western, but no dealer support for the blizzard in my area


You're talking about a lopro, which is a sweet unit, but I think he's referring to an 810 size. I wouldn't buy the new blizzard design, and the XLS seems to be holding up a lot better than the Western twins (see the various threads about the bottom angle bending). If I was going to buy a new one today, I'd go with the fisher, and immediately upgrade the wing edges to the polar edges from Jerre's. But I still prefer the pre-redesign blizzard plows. wesport


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I run the blizzard 810 and lp8611. I like them both. In 5 years I have only had to change one cylinder on the 810. The 8611 is 2 years old and have had no trouble at all with it.
I was looking at the new snow dogs the other day. The also have an 8'6" with hydraulic wings that expand it to a 10'6". Nice looking plow but the cylinders seem a little smaller as does the frame. Everybody is making the expandable wing plows these days. They do scrape so much better than my boss v, but they don't stack nearly as high. Good luck with whatever you choosepayup


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1073670 said:


> The Fisher is the same damn thing, except it has a trip edge instead of full trip, *which I think is worse off for a expandable wing plow*, because the extensions do not have trip edge themselves.


Do you own an XLS......Opinions are like [email protected]#HOLES...Everyone has one....Untill you own a piece of equipment and have used said equipment...I just dont see how you can judge that piece of equipment........


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Matson Snow;1073800 said:


> Do you own an XLS......Opinions are like [email protected]#HOLES...Everyone has one....Untill you own a piece of equipment and have used said equipment...I just dont see how you can judge that piece of equipment........


I see you have one, but I'd personally agree with him. The wings have no protection. So if you have an a**hole running the blade they could take a wing off.

For my opinion. The Blizzard is still the same moldboard as before the design. It certainly is designed to be a bit more stout then the others (slide boxes are bigger).

All three are made by the same company. Dealer support should be a big decision. Our big local dealer services all three. The Blizzard frame is very similar to the Western, but with the power hitch.

I have not heard any complaints yet about the new Blizzard from people who have purchased them. Time will tell.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Not sure why I am commenting on this, as I don't have a blizzard plow, or any xls or wideout. we Run Extreme Vs.

But I see the point about trip edge vs full board. I'd rather go trip edge in a 8-10 be it fisher or western. When those wings are in scoop, and a full mold board trip trips, I would think it's pushing the wings downward with it, and the edges into the ground. I know from watching a trip edge there is more of a hop in the action, lifting the blade a little. With that hop the actual wings wouldn't be on the ground and protected. 

I may be way wrong.. Just the impression I get from videos and such.

But like everyone else has said, dealer is important.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

lilweeds;1073897 said:


> I see you have one, but I'd personally agree with him. The wings have no protection. So if you have an a**hole running the blade they could take a wing off.
> 
> For my opinion. The Blizzard is still the same moldboard as before the design. It certainly is designed to be a bit more stout then the others (slide boxes are bigger).
> 
> ...


That Truck pictured plowed at an Auto assembly plant last year...It was some of the roughest, toughest plowing you could do...Plow came through it just fine....I agree with if you have an a-hole running the plow they could screw it up....But if you have an a-hole running an Extreme V lets say..He could screw that up too....In my opinion and that opinion comes from running a power plow...You could Not go wrong with any of the 3 Brands.....


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

i own 4 blizzard 8-10's and some of my drivers have been know to be a-holes from time to time but we have yet to rip a wing off. Ordered one of the new ones (8100) its getting installed nxt month. am looking forward to seeing if its any faster than my old ones. for what its worth we have had good luck with bizzards. good luck


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Hands down the Blizzard.

Direct Lift is SO much better.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Bruce'sEx;1073912 said:


> Not sure why I am commenting on this, as I don't have a blizzard plow, or any xls or wideout. we Run Extreme Vs.
> 
> But I see the point about trip edge vs full board. I'd rather go trip edge in a 8-10 be it fisher or western. When those wings are in scoop, and a full mold board trip trips, I would think it's pushing the wings downward with it, and the edges into the ground. I know from watching a trip edge there is more of a hop in the action, lifting the blade a little. With that hop the actual wings wouldn't be on the ground and protected.
> 
> ...


The wings trip back automatically, they don't stay scooped when it trips.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Matson Snow;1073800 said:


> Do you own an XLS......Opinions are like [email protected]#HOLES...Everyone has one....Untill you own a piece of equipment and have used said equipment...I just dont see how you can judge that piece of equipment........


What do you have to prove here? This is a internet forum, all you'll find are opinions genius. Why is it whenever I talk to Fisher guys, they always have a hard on about Fisher plows being the greatest effin' thing since sliced bread, even though they are the same damned thing as Westerns, except with trip edges.

From what I saw with the movies on the website, the hydraulic wing extensions do not have a trip edge. That means, no safety feature for the wings, whereas the Western and the Blizzards allow the entire plow to trip regardless of what wing is where. Just calling it like I see it, I'm not on any particular brand's nuts.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Pinky Demon;1074150 said:


> What do you have to prove here? This is a internet forum, all you'll find are opinions genius. Why is it whenever I talk to Fisher guys, they always have a hard on about Fisher plows being the greatest effin' thing since sliced bread, even though they are the same damned thing as Westerns, except with trip edges.
> 
> From what I saw with the movies on the website, the hydraulic wing extensions do not have a trip edge. That means, no safety feature for the wings, whereas the Western and the Blizzards allow the entire plow to trip regardless of what wing is where. Just calling it like I see it, I'm not on any particular brand's nuts.


Except they're not the same. Both plows have designs that are quite different, the trip edge is only the start. The wing edges are rubber/urethane and as I recall are designed with a "joint" of sort molded in to have some give if an obstacle is encountered. Works the same way my Western ProPlus with the wings added on did. When hitting something, the wing edge flexed and the blade tripped. After a couple years of flexing though, I did have to replace a urethane edge... Big deal...

If I were to buy a new power plow, I'd be seriously torn between the blizzard and the fisher, but I wouldn't consider the western for a second.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

wizardsr;1074156 said:


> Except they're not the same. Both plows have designs that are quite different, the trip edge is only the start.* The wing edges are rubber/urethane and as I recall are designed with a "joint" of sort molded in to have some give if an obstacle is encountered. Works the same way my Western ProPlus with the wings added on did. When hitting something, the wing edge flexed and the blade tripped. After a couple years of flexing though, I did have to replace a urethane edge... Big deal...*
> 
> If I were to buy a new power plow, I'd be seriously torn between the blizzard and the fisher, but I wouldn't consider the western for a second.


That part I know, but I am talking about the hydraulic wings that slide out themselves, not the tips at each end.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1074150 said:


> What do you have to prove here? This is a internet forum, all you'll find are opinions genius. Why is it whenever I talk to Fisher guys, they always have a hard on about Fisher plows being the greatest effin' thing since sliced bread, even though they are the same damned thing as Westerns, except with trip edges.
> 
> From what I saw with the movies on the website, the hydraulic wing extensions do not have a trip edge. That means, no safety feature for the wings, whereas the Western and the Blizzards allow the entire plow to trip regardless of what wing is where. Just calling it like I see it, I'm not on any particular brand's nuts.


Wow...I dont have a hard-on for Fisher...If you read..You willl see i said any of the three would do just fine...Since i have run all 3...Unlike yourself thats throwing out opinions on equipment YOU have NEVER run...Also, you are showing your ignorance about the wings as wizard already stated they have releaf valves that let the wings kick back when something is hit....So, keep watching those videos and websites and being the Expert that you are....Case in point...I dont't own a Boss plow..I have Never used a Boss Plow...But, If i watch a couple of Videos that means i can make all sorts of comments about the plow and the operation of that plow.....


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

wow, kinda chippy this morning. I like my blizzards, if in scoop and hit something it goes straight and if really hit something it goes straight and then the whole blade trips. i had a western v that had trip just on the edge. it had its pros and cons but i like the entire blade tripping. maybe its because what i am used to....just my opinion dont shoot!


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mr.Freezzz;1073501 said:


> Just wondering if the new blizzards are still heavy and is western still a better buy for the buck? I want the hyd wings on this one.


Definately western


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Matson Snow;1074228 said:


> Wow...I dont have a hard-on for Fisher...If you read..You willl see i said any of the three would do just fine...Since i have run all 3...Unlike yourself thats throwing out opinions on equipment YOU have NEVER run...Also, you are showing your ignorance about the wings as wizard* already stated they have releaf valves that let the wings kick back when something is hit...*.So, keep watching those videos and websites and being the Expert that you are....Case in point...I dont't own a Boss plow..I have Never used a Boss Plow...But, If i watch a couple of Videos that means i can make all sorts of comments about the plow and the operation of that plow.....


Reading *>* You.

I was talking about the wing extensions that slide out of the blade frame, not the wing tips that fold vertically to form the scoop position.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1074410 said:


> Reading *>* You.
> 
> I was talking about the wing extensions that slide out of the blade frame, not the wing tips that fold vertically to form the scoop position.


OK.....I will go back and watch the Video.....Oh wait... I OWN one....Keep your* opinions *to what YOU know.....


----------



## 05 superduty (Sep 25, 2007)

mercer_me;1073579 said:


> If there is a Fisher dealer near you you would be better off with a Fisher XLS IMO. But if there isn't I would go with the Western Wide Out.


Sooo...why would he be better off getting the XLS rather than the wideout? Its the exact same plow, all the specifications are the same. Western, fisher and blizzard is all owned by the same company. Cause you have a fisher?  As for the *original* question, either a speedwing or a wideout?, the only thing thats different is the weight, wideout is 955lbs, 985lbs for the fisher and 810lbs without the mount, not sure with the mount for the blizzard. Out of the 3 , *western* *has the easiest and quickest on/off system out of the 3* so unless your putting it on a tundra or some light duty import where weight is a huge factor i'd go with the wideout...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Matson Snow;1074464 said:


> OK.....I will go back and watch the Video.....Oh wait... I OWN one....Keep your* opinions *to what YOU know.....


So the hydraulic extensions NOT the wing tips do have a trip edge? Could you answer that please?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

05 superduty;1074484 said:


> Sooo...why would he be better off getting the XLS rather than the wideout? Its the exact same plow, all the specifications are the same. Western, fisher and blizzard is all owned by the same company. Cause you have a fisher?  As for the *original* question, either a speedwing or a wideout?, the only thing thats different is the weight, wideout is 955lbs, 985lbs for the fisher and 810lbs without the mount, not sure with the mount for the blizzard. Out of the 3 , *western* *has the easiest and quickest on/off system out of the 3* so unless your putting it on a tundra or some light duty import where weight is a huge factor i'd go with the wideout...


Which one do you own? How are they the exact same? And since when are the speedwing and wideout the same?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

05 superduty;1074484 said:


> Sooo...why would he be better off getting the XLS rather than the wideout? Its the exact same plow, all the specifications are the same. Western, fisher and blizzard is all owned by the same company. Cause you have a fisher?  As for the *original* question, either a speedwing or a wideout?, the only thing thats different is the weight, wideout is 955lbs, 985lbs for the fisher and 810lbs without the mount, not sure with the mount for the blizzard. Out of the 3 , *western* *has the easiest and quickest on/off system out of the 3* so unless your putting it on a tundra or some light duty import where weight is a huge factor i'd go with the wideout...


Original question never mentioned a Speedwing. It is either Western or Blizzard wideouts.
Your weights you posted do not include the mount for any of them and the 8100 Blizzard weighs 924lbs.

Western- polyurethane edges on wings, full trip, chain lift
Fisher-polyurethane edges on wings, trip edge, chain lift
Blizzard-steel wing edges, full trip, direct lift

I would like to have steel edges with trip edge and direct lift.

I have a 2003 810 and it is on it's 3rd truck and still works well. Pick the one with the best dealer support and look after it and any of the 3 should be fine.

As far as I know if I hit something with the wing when it is extended and in the straight position there is no relief. If it bends farther back then something has bent. If it is in scoop then it will move back until it becomes straight. I might be wrong.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

cet;1074614 said:


> As far as I know if I hit something with the wing when it is extended and in the straight position there is no relief. If it bends farther back then something has bent. If it is in scoop then it will move back until it becomes straight. I might be wrong.


If you hit something with an 810 with steelies, with the wings extended, the blade should trip without damaging anything.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

wizardsr;1074709 said:


> If you hit something with an 810 with steelies, with the wings extended, the blade should trip without damaging anything.


That sounds logical. I also don't know why you would have the wings extended and the plow straight. You would have them in scoop.

I do know these plows work extremely well.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1074575 said:


> So the hydraulic extensions NOT the wing tips do have a trip edge? Could you answer that please?


Still waiting Matson.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's my 2 cents.....All 3 are comparable. Dealer support would be my main decision maker. For those claiming that 1 or the other is better.... I would bet none of you that posted that, have "owned & ran all 3 for any reasonable amount of time". 


I can say that I am going on my 3rd season with a wideout in my fleet. Most efficient "truck plow" we run. No major problems. Would not hesitate to buy another. 


I will also say that I hope someones comments about the wideout being inferior to the other 2 isnt based on just what Jerre & Fred say:laughing:? Just cause they say it, dosent make it gospel. I have seen just as many posts (on all the sites) about people (with valid claims) being upset with the XLS & Blizzards.


BTW, I do run the U edges from Jerre on my wideout. I think they are great. Overpriced, but work well.


P.S. Hopefully Wiz takes my ribbing well....not that any of my comments were directed at him


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I would go with a Boss V. Put it on a Dodge w a Cummins if you want maximum productivity......


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JDiepstra;1074962 said:


> I would go with a Boss V. Put it on a Dodge w a Cummins if you want maximum productivity......


At least you have some sense of humor.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

snocrete;1074977 said:


> at least you have some sense of humor.


:laughing:
..............


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

JDiepstra;1074962 said:


> I would go with a Boss V. Put it on a Dodge w a Cummins if you want maximum productivity......


Now that's funny!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

cet;1074859 said:


> That sounds logical. I also don't know why you would have the wings extended and the plow straight. You would have them in scoop.
> 
> I do know these plows work extremely well.


Windrowing the trailing wing is straight out. I also have them straight out quite often clearing parking spaces between cars, love being able to be 8.5-11' and everything in between. Also, having the wings straight out between cars helps to better see exactly where the edge of the blade is.



snocrete;1074939 said:


> P.S. Hopefully Wiz takes my ribbing well....not that any of my comments were directed at him


No offense taken, all valid points.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

Well so far the dealers here are not so great. Called several times only to leave a message and still no call back. I may just put one of my Cat graders on the road . I really would like to try a hyd wing blade this year, for one of the crews. I'm thinking blizzard from what Ive seen so far.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

wizardsr;1075027 said:


> Windrowing the trailing wing is straight out. I also have them straight out quite often clearing parking spaces between cars, love being able to be 8.5-11' and everything in between. Also, having the wings straight out between cars helps to better see exactly where the edge of the blade is.
> 
> No offense taken, all valid points.


God I wish we had a Blizzard dealer around here.


----------



## John Murphy (Jun 17, 2010)

DCS MN;1073678 said:


> Although I know Western went the way of GM and decided to shut down a bunch of smaller dealers and just concentrate on the larger ones to market their product. ...


This is just not true. While we did make a significant change to our distribution in the Minneapolis/Southern Minnesota region this season, quite the opposite is true. The result of that change is a much better network of dealers who are more committed then ever to the sales and service of Western snow and ice control products.

A couple listing of our Associate Dealers throughout this region can be found on our web site by following the link below.

http://www.westernplows.com/dl_midwest.asp

John Murphy
VP, Sales
Douglas Dynamics


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I am thinking there will be more western parts avaliable eventually after your warranty runs out I'm thinking you will be able to find more western parts. I would go with the western. esp. if you decide to sell the plow there are more guys with western mounts than blizzards


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

John Murphy;1080042 said:


> This is just not true. While we did make a significant change to our distribution in the Minneapolis/Southern Minnesota region this season, quite the opposite is true. The result of that change is a much better network of dealers who are more committed then ever to the sales and service of Western snow and ice control products.
> 
> A couple listing of our Associate Dealers throughout this region can be found on our web site by following the link below.
> 
> ...


Sweet, could you guys throw a Blizzard dealer somewhere nearby to me. I got a dealer who deals Western and Fisher, and they sure seem ripe for a Blizzard line.


----------

